# Who shuts it down in Arctic cold?



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

What are your guys thoughts on cold season fishing. Im talking sub 25 degree temps like we are having now. I still love going out and consider it a challenge against mother nature. With the right gear i stay pretty warm, and the fish still wanna eat maybe just not as quickly lol. The only thorn in my side is Ice!! Ice on the water and ice on my line. It can get old fast and I havent found any fool proof ways to prevent ice on lines. Thoughts?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Tough one! Maybe try vaseline(Not Vics Vapo-Rub!) coating on guides and on the line?!


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I have tried chap stick, and it works to some extent! Wears off eventually though so lots of re applying lol


----------



## Lukethepainter (Nov 21, 2016)

Ive found anything below 20, is going to be short lived. It doesnt take long before the line and reel start acting up. I put chapstick on my guides and rub fly floatant on the first 20 ft of my line or so. It helps the water not to stick to the line. I keep my float runs short to keep the line out of the water. Also after a float or two i reel the line in between my hands and fingers. This melts ice build up and keeps your guides free and clear longer. Last outing i put my lower half of the rod in my jacket to warm up the reel, it seemed to help keep my hands from freezing and sticking to the metal.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

sub 25 degrees F I'm just not interested anymore. I'm a fly guy so I know some of the egg or bait guys can still get it done that low temps. I've done my time, had my share of prizes and fishless walks on the river with those temps. If I don't see a midday temperature rise, barometer rise, or added sunlight on the forecast, its just not worth the effort to me. I've had a double digit day in 2.5 hours when the sun comes out and raises the water temp by .5 degree. We watched the dozen fish in front of us start to feed and fish move up from below. We watched the shelf ice melt back a foot or so and it was really cold at 23 degrees in Erie. So I guess I've been there and done that and yes a couple of my most memorable fish, Now its time for the younger gens to write their story. 

Damn I just turned 50 yesterday and sound old. What would my 38 year old self say?


----------



## PaddleFish (Aug 21, 2017)

Blakemore Reel Magic is the best anti ice product I've used and is easiest to apply. Bring your rod and reel inside the night before fishing and allow to warm up. Then spray heavily onto your line, spool, guides, and float. Keep the rod in heated car while traveling to river also. Still when it's this cold, it will only buy you 30 minutes at most of ice free fishing.

Anymore I don't fish if it's 20 degrees or lower. Ice on the water and my guides make fishing too difficult at that point.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I've put flies and lures in my mouth to get the ice off. Fished yesterday (7 degrees) as I though t the sun might turn them on. After about 5 cast it was like throwing a chain.


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

Dont shut it down, just go with different methods!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sometimes the fish don't fight as well in the cold also


----------



## Irishtrooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Pam cooking spray works great. And very easy to reapply after a while. Just take a small can when you go out. It lasts much longer than chapstick.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I dont think you would catch me on ice like that. Im sure its fun but i dont know, i think I have some nerves about it haha.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Irishtrooper said:


> Pam cooking spray works great. And very easy to reapply after a while. Just take a small can when you go out. It lasts much longer than chapstick.



I believe I will give that a shot, thanks!


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

I second that Lou. Through the ice is always a good time. This in between time sucks. Rivers to frozen to fish but not enough ice yet to ice fish. Hopefully it stays cold. Would love another repeat of the winters of 2013 and 14 this year.







Had to post this pic from back in 2014 at Fairport harbor. Bring on the cold.


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

The lower stretches should be full of fish and iced up plenty thick enough by next week.


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

I just sit at the fire and long for the days of the fall runs. Throwing hardware off the headlands wall. No shirt on and the girls in the bikinis walking up form the beach asking if I was catching anything. Great times.


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

Osmerus said:


> I second that Lou. Through the ice is always a good time. This in between time sucks. Rivers to frozen to fish but not enough ice yet to ice fish. Hopefully it stays cold. Would love another repeat of the winters of 2013 and 14 this year.
> View attachment 251737
> Had to post this pic from back in 2014 at Fairport harbor. Bring on the cold.


Did you catch anything? We used to fish through the ice at the old coal docks up the river from there in the old days. We used to fill up a bucket with smelt.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Lou K said:


> Dont shut it down, just go with different methods!


What river has enough ice to fish on Lou K???


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

Vermilion across from boat ramp would be my first place to try.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Anyone know how thick that ice is?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I don’t know how thick the ice is but that is a good starting spot


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Saw a snowmobile driving on the Vermilion today around liberty Ave bridge north of the Boat ramp


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Not that day Willyfield but on other outings yes. The fishin tends to be better closer to the river mouth than out by the lighthouse.


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

Were you fishing for steelhead, or smelt? If steelhead what pound test do you use to keep them from breaking you off? Thanks


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

We use 8lb diameter braided main line and 10 or 12# fluorocarbon leader (2ft) to our jig or eggs.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Ya steelies. I use 6 or 8lb. It can be tough to land fresh steelies through thick ice in the lake. Just gota play them out a little longer. Loose drag and a med action ice rod is the way to go. If your looking for smelt fish the harbors at night. They generally are mixed in with the schools of emerlds. Strong lights shinning throuh the ice can help to bring them in. From what i have seen and heard late ice from the end of feb to whenever it lasts is the best time for smelt. They come in closer to shore ahead of the spring spawn.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Unless ur in a shanty dont bother ice fishing in bitter cold temps. The hole will just refreeze.


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

If you guys can fish tomorrow a.m., the steelhead bite was great today and should be on fire tomorrow, Friday may have soft edges and heavy current but caught some nice ones today.


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

Great bite again this morning, 4 quick steelhead before 9. Visibility is getting poor, probably best to stay off until the current slows and refreezes. I just wantes to keep you all posted.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Where you fishing at?


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

I had been fishing in Vermilion, but its over for now.


----------

